# Kucinich Forces Vote On Bush's Impeachment



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Kucinich Forces Vote On Bush's Impeachment*
*Washington Post - 1 hour ago*
By Ben Pershing Having failed in efforts to impeach Vice President Cheney, Rep. Dennis J. Kucinich (D-Ohio) escalated his battle against the administration this week by introducing 35 articles of impeachment against President Bush, *...*

I wonder what drugs Kucinich is on. Does he really think this will go anywhere?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)




----------

